# justrite electric 32n headlamp-usn



## snakebite (Jul 30, 2002)

a $5 hamfest find.
maybe made for us navy?
takes 4 d cells in a belt pack.
look old and well made.
looks like i could stuff 3 ls/o in there.
common or should i have my head examined for even thinking of modding it?


----------

